# Kwame Brown



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Guys, any word on Kwame's injury? He had a heck of a game today, I hope he is okay.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

No word yet....someone post it here when you hear anything.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well if Arena's was playing in control of himself and kept his composure Kwame wouldn't be injured. But I bet he says this was a dirty play by Nocioni to the press.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

sloth said:


> Well if Arena's was playing in control of himself and kept his composure Kwame wouldn't be injured. But I bet he says this was a dirty play by Nocioni to the press.


Back off. You come to our board talking trash like we did something to the Bulls. We are just trying to enjoy the series without having to argue with Chicago fans.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> Well if Arena's was playing in control of himself and kept his composure Kwame wouldn't be injured. But I bet he says this was a dirty play by Nocioni to the press.


Hmmm.. i wonder where he would get the idea of Nocioni being dirty?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

_____________________________


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just mentioned on TNT that they'll have an update on Kwame at the half of the Denver/San Antonio game that's on right now. There's 1:24 left in the second quarter.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

byrondarnell66 said:


> Just ignore unrational Bulls fans.


Fine we are unrational, what the heck is unrational anyhow?

But watchout Bulls fans there are some *irrational
* Wizards fans here.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a really bad feeling about this one. Torn MCL is my guess.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

OT: MJG thats a sweet avatar


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

______________________________________________.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kwame update coming up...cross your fingers.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Kwame said he just tweaked it a little. He said he will try to get it rehab'ed and be back by Wednesday's game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Since I see some people getting into things here as well: visiting Chicago fans and regular Washington fans, heed the warning on trolling/retaliation.



Charlotte_______ said:


> OT: MJG thats a sweet avatar


 It is, isn't it?  Love the new video, will definitely be getting the album when it comes out in four weeks.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Speaking of Kwame, he spouted off *again* about Gilbert not sharing the ball. Argh! Million dollar body, five cent head.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

He had a really good game, i think he will help us tons in this series unlike JJ who had a pathetic game. Anyways i think he should start on wednesday. I think Gil was sharing the ball fine he just couldn't draw a foul if his life depended on it, so it looked like he wasn't.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

ZonkerBL said:


> Speaking of Kwame, he spouted off *again* about Gilbert not sharing the ball. Argh! Million dollar body, five cent head.


Was this after the game? This is not the time to be making those remarks. Gilbert may have forced a couple shots out of frustration but he was far from Stephon Marbury. Kwame needs to shut his mouth and continue to play like he did in game one. I'm glad to hear he sounds like he'll be okay.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

ZonkerBL said:


> Speaking of Kwame, he spouted off *again* about Gilbert not sharing the ball. Argh! Million dollar body, five cent head.


 Yeah, this is the worst time to start complaining about that, especially to the press. Why couldn't he just go and tell that to his teammates, putting out in the public doesn't help anything.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Honestly, it wouldn't surprise me if Kwame just wants to leave the team, and thus doesn't particularly care about being tactful when talking. Not saying he is trying to cause any problems on purpose, just that he's more apt to speak publically on things that probably should be private. Don't know if any of this is the case, but it's an angle.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

What did Kwame say? I haven't heard anything about this.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

From the Post ...



> "They do have to realize that guys are going to key on them," Brown said after the Bulls took Game 1 of the Eastern Conference first-round series, 103-94.
> 
> "They'd been called the Big Three all year," Brown added. "So I'm sure all the scouting reports and tape are geared toward stopping them. So it's gotta to be me, guys like me, like Juan [Dixon], to come off the bench and be a spark early and they can go for theirs later."
> 
> ...


Not the worst thing in the world (it's pretty much true), but I always believe there's little benfit to making these things public instead of just keeping them in the locker room.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Kwame sure does demand the ball a lot for a 6 PPG guy :laugh:

All kidding aside though, he's playing well right now and we really need him. Those comments aren't that bad and actually could be a positive if Gilbert is mature about it and doesn't just stop shooting like he's done in the past.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

One on One said:


> Kwame sure does demand the ball a lot for a 6 PPG guy :laugh:
> 
> All kidding aside though, he's playing well right now and we really need him. Those comments aren't that bad and actually could be a positive if Gilbert is mature about it and doesn't just stop shooting like he's done in the past.


That's precisely what I'm worried about. Might not be such a bad idea though if the Bulls are keying on him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yall are going way overboard about Kwame's comments. Is anything he saying not true. Did Gilbert, Jamison and Hughes not force up bad shots. Did they not pass .

You gotta be smart in playoff bball. You gotta share it. Kwame didn't say he needed more touches he said they gotta share it. He didn't say give it to me, he was saying when everyone not named the Big 3 are open pass it and get a better shot. 

I thought he was being very tactful he didn't mention or single Gilbert out. 

I think it needed to be said you'd rather wait until you get beat before making the comment about sharing the ball . Would it be best to lose and then complain. 

Makes no sense then. 

There's never a negative about sharing the ball. 

I never bought into the so called Big 3 anyway. It takes a team to win. Bulls do it the right way they share they don't have stars they have a unit. 

Thats playing the right way. 

Gilbert I think will bounce back from his poor game and play well. Not real concerned with him but sharing the ball has to happen in order to beat the Bulls. Their defense is too good to go 1on1 and not pass. They collapse and smother the ball real well. 

Guys are way too hard on everything Kwame says or does. He played well and gave an accurate assessment of what went on.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Well, no one's arguing that what he said is inaccurate. The question is, do you call a team meeting behind closed doors and say it there, or do you hang all your dirty laundry out in the public for everyone to see? When someone sticks a microphone in your face, you say "I trust my coach to make all the strategic decisions -- my job is to work on what he tells me to do." And then shut the heck up. You don't question your teammates publicly.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

MRI was negative and it's a knee contusion according to sportstalk980.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ZonkerBL said:


> Well, no one's arguing that what he said is inaccurate. The question is, do you call a team meeting behind closed doors and say it there, or do you hang all your dirty laundry out in the public for everyone to see? When someone sticks a microphone in your face, you say "I trust my coach to make all the strategic decisions -- my job is to work on what he tells me to do." And then shut the heck up. You don't question your teammates publicly.


I actually think he's showing leadership by saying it. Gotta get past whats being said and deal witrh what is done. I haven't heard any Wizards players object to anything he said. He wasn't overly critical it wasn't even stinging criticism if you read what he said. He said the defense is focused and keying on them and we gotta move the ball so others like himself and Dixon can capitalize.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Glad to hear that Kwame is ok. We are gonna need him and everybody else to beat this group.


----------



## mambo47 (Jul 15, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Yall are going way overboard about Kwame's comments. Is anything he saying not true. Did Gilbert, Jamison and Hughes not force up bad shots. Did they not pass .
> 
> You gotta be smart in playoff bball. You gotta share it. Kwame didn't say he needed more touches he said they gotta share it. He didn't say give it to me, he was saying when everyone not named the Big 3 are open pass it and get a better shot.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad someone is defending Kwame. Even though I have not been posting, I have been monitoring the board and I sense that the prevailing attitude toward Kwame is "what have you done for me lately". Let me tell you,
I have been a Bullets fan before most of you were born, and I would rather build a team around Kwame than any of the so-called big three. This year is fools gold, they can't go around jacking up shots in the playoffs - this is a different level. People ignore all the good things Kwame does, even when he is not scoring, he would rather make a good assist than a bad shot attempt.
The problem with Kwame is just that his guards cannot make a good entry pass if it kills them.
I want to see him stay but he might be better off in another system.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

sloth said:


> Fine we are unrational, what the heck is unrational anyhow?
> 
> But watchout Bulls fans there are some *irrational
> * Wizards fans here.


from the dic.:

Main Entry: fa·nat·ic 
Pronunciation: f&-'na-tik
Variant(s): or fa·nat·i·cal /-ti-k&l/
Function: adjective
Etymology: Latin fanaticus inspired by a deity, frenzied, from fanum temple -- more at FEAST
: marked by excessive enthusiasm and often intense uncritical devotion <they're fanatic about politics>
- fanatic noun
- fa·nat·i·cal·ly /f&-'na-ti-k(&-)lE/ adverb
- fa·nat·i·cal·ness /-k&l-n&s/ noun 

also from the dic.:

Main Entry: 1ir·ra·tio·nal 
Pronunciation: i-'ra-sh(&-)n&l, "i(r)-
Function: adjective
Etymology: Middle English, from Latin irrationalis, from in- + rationalis rational
: not rational: as a (1) : not endowed with reason or understanding (2) : lacking usual or normal mental clarity or coherence b : not governed by or according to reason <irrational fears> c Greek & Latin prosody (1) of a syllable : having a quantity other than that required by the meter (2) of a foot : containing such a syllable d (1) : being an irrational number <an irrational root of an equation> (2) : having a numerical value that is an irrational number <a length that is irrational>
- ir·ra·tio·nal·i·ty /-"ra-sh&-'na-l&-tE/ noun
- ir·ra·tio·nal·ly /-'ra-sh(&-)n&-lE/ adverb 

Wizard fans are dics.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

well I guess Arenas and the boys didn't get the Kwame message...Kwame had 1 shot...


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Mogriffjr said:


> well I guess Arenas and the boys didn't get the Kwame message...Kwame had 1 shot...


Kwame stunk it up again. The bulls run that erased their 14 point deficit was started with Kwame almost traveling and then shooting an airball that led to a Bulls fast break and got the crowd back into it. Kwame obviously was worried about getting a charge called on him because he could see Gordon or somebody lurking under the basket.

This has happened so many times before. Wiz get out to a ten point lead, so the opposing team leaves Kwame open so they can guard the big three more. Kwame bounces the ball off his head or something three times in a row and the opposing team is back in it.

Sometimes he's great. Sometimes he just outright stinks. And he doesn't seem to be learning either.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Kwame didn't do that bad. He airballed one shot. I thought he rebounded pretty well while he was out there. He just wasn't given the touches. We sucked inside that's why we lost Game 2.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Kwame didn't do that bad. He airballed one shot. I thought he rebounded pretty well while he was out there. He just wasn't given the touches. We sucked inside that's why we lost Game 2.


The timing was terrible. Right in the middle of stomping on Chicago's neck he lets them right back into the game.

Kwame should get the ball in the first possession or two. The sooner you know which Kwame has shown up to play the better. If he shoots an airball or turns it over, bench him instantly. Don't wait until a key possession in the middle of 12-4 run do give him the ball for the first time. Make him earn his minutes every game.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

ZonkerBL said:


> The timing was terrible. Right in the middle of stomping on Chicago's neck he lets them right back into the game.
> 
> Kwame should get the ball in the first possession or two. The sooner you know which Kwame has shown up to play the better. If he shoots an airball or turns it over, bench him instantly. Don't wait until a key possession in the middle of 12-4 run do give him the ball for the first time. Make him earn his minutes every game.


I wouldn't bench him immediately, but we do need to go to him early. In one of his solid games last week (forget against who), he said after the game how he looked terrible on his first 2 shots, but he ended up having a good game and really helping us. He said at home he wouldn't have had that opportunity. I think we just need to give Kwame a couple touches early in the game. Heck, just run plays for him as soon as he comes in. Give him 2 or 3 post-ups out of his first 5 plays. If he is hustling, give him minutes. When he first comes in, I just watch everything he does...it's usually not hard to tell whether he's going to be productive or not even when he doesn't touch the ball.


----------

